# My Gastric Bypass Before & After Pics



## Karen

It's been 6 months and I'm staying on course. 100 lbs. gone forever. Now I'm just having a difficult time getting use to such a drastic change. Mind you, I'm not complaining at, but this part of it is something I did not expect to have to adjust to. 

I was so large, for so long and had just resigned myself to this is 'me' and this is how I will be. Suddenly so much weight is gone (lots to go yet) and I look in the mirror and it isn't 'me'. I don't look or feel like me. It's great, just having a difficult time getting use to looking in the mirror or touching myself and seeing or feeling someone else. I also don't feel like me. Holy smolley I feel so much better! I remember sitting in one of our weight loss pre-surgery classes when someone else talked about this and thinking to myself, "how could you not feel like yourself". But here I am in the same spot. Of all the problems to have, this is definitely the best one, but just need some time to get use to this new me.

Here's a couple of before and after pic. The first "before" photo was taken the day before the surgery. The "after" was taken today. 












This "before" pic was taken last summer. The "after" was taken today.


----------



## Yldrosie

Congratulations! You have made an heroic effort. You should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Goat Servant

Wow!! That be a real beautiful woman on the right who's inner beauty miraculousy shines through.


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Oh how wonderful for you. 
Keep up the great work!


----------



## katydidagain

Whoa Mama! You look great! I've been waiting for these; thanks for posting them.


----------



## TJN66

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2

Karen - I bet you're moving around a whole lot easier and enjoying life a whole lot more. So good to see the today you, and the happiness that seaps through the photo. 

Wonderful.


----------



## lamoncha lover

Wow you do look wonderful! congrads. It's awsome. You have probably added on a good 20 years to your life. It may take awhile to adjust I suppose. But wow. sexy momma:>)


----------



## AR Cattails

Wow! One hundred pounds in six months. You look wonderful!


----------



## Zilli

WOW! :thumb:


----------



## jersey girl

CONGRATS!!! Thank you for sharing this whole journey with us. You look awesome and so much younger! I can only imagine what the next set of pictures will look like.


----------



## Tinker

I have been wondering how you were doing. Such a dramatic difference--you look amazing!!! It is a whole new you, a slimmer, healthier you. Great job, and I look forward to many more posts and pics.


----------



## steff bugielski

You look great and about 20 years younger.


----------



## vicki in NW OH

Karen, you look wonderful, young, healthy, and attractive. Way to go!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana

Thanks for the update. I think if I had lost all that weight, that when I walked, my step would be light and bouncy!


----------



## Melissa

Great job Karen! What are you able to eat now? Are you eating a certain amount of calories daily? Has the weight loss slowed down as time goes on?


----------



## frogmammy

I am SO glad to see you! I had really wondered how you were doing!

I think maybe right now, when you're trying to decide who "you" are, maybe what you need to do is decide who you WANT to be, and work towards that. I am so happy for you! 

Mon


----------



## Karen

Melissa said:


> Great job Karen! What are you able to eat now? Are you eating a certain amount of calories daily? Has the weight loss slowed down as time goes on?


It's beginning to slow, which typically happens at the 6 mth mark because the stomach has healed, gotten some what larger, and it takes a bit more food to fill you up. I eat about 1/3 to 1/2 cup of food now as opposed to the 2 tablespoons I use to eat.

I'm finding I can eat just about any thing now (within reason) but still only tiny portions. But I still watch my carbs, no sugar, very low fat, and at least 60 grams of protein a day (and protein always eaten first before anything else). They teach us to not count calories, only protein grams and to severely limit our fat and carbs. We have a list of foods with their amounts that we can eat and just avoid every thing else.

A typical day would be (although some days I can't eat this much):

Breakfast - a protein shake

Snack - 1/2 a banana or a small Clementine orange

Lunch - either 1/3 cup of a low fat soup or no more than 2 oz. of tuna, chicken or turkey sandwich on 1/2 slice of whole grain bread with mustard and/or a tiny smidgen of fat free mayo.

Supper - 2 oz. of chicken or fish, a couple of lettuce leaves with fat free dressing, and 1/2 of a very small baked sweet potato

Snack - either a 1/2 of a store size cup of fat free yogurt; a hard boiled egg; or 1-2 oz. of low fat cheese


----------



## Melissa

Are you still cooking for the rest of the family? Has your husband lost weight too? I think it would be very hard to cook and then eat your own meals.


----------



## Karen

Melissa, I still cook for all of us but am cooking totally healthy now. Their meat portions are 3-4 oz and add several healthy side dishes for them. Plus we only use whole grains, no sugar, no white rice or potatoes, etc. The teenage son (who doesn't need to lose any weight at all) isn't too thrilled with the new menus, but he's getting use to it and eats more than we do. 

Plus my brother is here for supper every night and also eats a little more than we do, although he's really liking the healthy alternative and is losing the few pounds he wanted to as well. 

Since my husband's heart attack and cardiac bypass surgery 12 weeks ago, it's a whole new world for him too. He's lost 35 lbs., eating healthy, is doing cardiac rehab 3x a week, swimming at least once a week, and walks on the treadmill every single day. I'm so proud of his efforts to get healthy!


----------



## lathermaker

I mean this in the kindest way possible. (hard to do on the web) As I told my best friend who has lot a whole lotta weight (70#). You are a brand new person....go out an buy some new clothes that fit you. She was still trying to wear her old clothes that were waaaaayyyyy to big for her. 

You look Great! Give yourself some time to settle into your new body.


----------



## Karen

My problem is I'm going through sizes like crazy. My wallet can't keep up with my clothes size! :happy2:


----------



## Bret

Good work. Smile with me as a say this--"This girl does not sit around the house."

You are an inspiration to many. Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## cc

Wow, not only lost 100 lbs but your gray hair too! ound: Seriously, I am so very proud of your accomplishments, congratulations GF!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Congratulations on your weight loss and continued accomplishment of this life changing goal!!! The change in you is tremendous, and you look happy 

Posting this thread could result in a life-changing decision for someone else!


----------



## SageLady

Although you had a beautiful smile in both your before and after pic - you look so much healthier now!
Do you have a goal weight that you want to reach?


----------



## Jerngen

You look great!! Very happy for you  

(congrats to your hubby too!)


----------



## happyjunker

You look great! My first thought was that you need smaller clothes too! Best of luck to you and your continued success!


----------



## PamB

Wow, keep up the good work, I am so glad to see 'real' before and after pics! My friend had it done almost 6 yrs ago, and she looks great and is so much healthier! she does not look like a super model as so many of the ads portray. 
You are doing great! Pam


----------



## mekasmom

I know how excited you are. Stay healthy. And have fun getting some new clothes!
It is fun to shop for smaller sizes.


----------



## EvoQ

Awesome You are Looking Great, and I bet you feel even better. I too am loosing some weight due to health reasons. Thnxx for being such a good inspiration.


----------



## nomifyle

You look amazing, keep up the good work.

Judy


----------



## Jadepony

I was hoping to find a link so I could send a private message to you asking some questions. I am going to my first info course on the surgery next month. I have been putting it off for many months because I really want to talk to someone that has had the surgery. You really look great! Enjoy your new life!


----------

